# Need help with air box



## The Connected (Jul 28, 2003)

I scuse my english is not perfect because i'm from quebec and my primary language is french.

So i have a 1994 sentra and today i decided to remove my air box and wash it. It was very dirty from the outer side off the box. I have see that it has a resonator beside of the box. So i want to know if it was a good idea to remove it for a little gain of performance or just for a better sound. I don't want to spend money on that it's why i don't buy a cai (or some other things like that). 

I have see that it as a little pipe goes from the resonator to the airbox tube and an other very small pipe (it's seem a vacuum) who goes behind of the engine.

So i want to know what should i put on the bigger pipe to close it and can i block the small one with a screw.

Thanks a lot


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

hmm, i have an cai' and its just piping of a civic from the MAF and down. to the wheel well. upper arm is the factory one. i took off the resinator. and the vacumm tube. goes to the firewall and i saw an end of a screw and plugged it up with that. so it looks like it goes back into the firewall.. but i put black masking tape on it. and screw'ed the clap thing to hold it put... it works tho'!!!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

If you use the stock airbox, leave the resonator in place and attached to the intake pipe. It does not hurt performance in any way but does reduce noise to some extent.


----------



## The Connected (Jul 28, 2003)

yes but i want to hear a better sound from my intake so his the sound is better with this removed?


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

it does help with sound. i can here my intake over my exhaust. heh. and i love th sound when it turns off. it kuts off the engine sound and like for 1 almost 2 secounds. it makes a hissing sound that dies ... its nice.. heh.. i wounder if it'd be better with after market upper arm


----------



## The Connected (Jul 28, 2003)

I just remove the resonator and a put tape on the vacuum tube so i want to know if anyboddy know what this tube does, because i don't want to make my engine go bad. 

Also when i've remove the airbox to do this, i remarked that the horn tube who suck fresh air to the airbox seem to be very small and very restrictive. So is it a good idea to remove it. 

An other idea that i have is to remove it and put a pvc pipe going from the airbox to the wheel well. It's a bastard p-flow  but i don't have money to put on my car so I want to try some little thinks to improve the performance of the engine with a very low cost 

So what do you think of it?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I blocked off that tube when my resonator broke without ill effects. Here's my airbox cold air mod. Ugly but effective and free. I took an old dodge tailpipe and ground away the end of the pipe until the angle fit--trial and error.


----------



## The Connected (Jul 28, 2003)

and its do a difference in performance?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Yes I felt a definite difference. I also dropped in a K&N filter at the same time. But I did the exact same thing with my 6 cylinder truck and felt absolutely no difference; it was a waste of time and money in that case.


----------



## The Connected (Jul 28, 2003)

ok and what about the snow and the water does it's dangerous that it goes throught the filter and go into the engine because the intake tube is in the lower part of the car, so far to the ground?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

No it is shielded from the elements because the fender liner seals everything out. That pipe only extends a couple of inches below the hole.


----------



## The Connected (Jul 28, 2003)

and what do you use to the flexible joint between the pipe and the box?

And i don't see a hole like that on my car but it have place under the light to pass a pipe does it's a good place?


----------



## Le_Max (Jan 22, 2003)

the hose goes to the BPT valve. (wich controls the egr valve)
I am not 100% sure about this. On WOT, it creates a vacuums, and will prevent the egr valve to open.


----------



## The Connected (Jul 28, 2003)

and if i have block it with a tape, is it dangerous?


----------



## Le_Max (Jan 22, 2003)

if it does what i think it does.
your egr valve may open at full throthle. 
it wont hurt but you might loose sometimes some power.
disconnect the rubber hose between the BPT valve and the EGR so the egr will never open.


----------



## The Connected (Jul 28, 2003)

ok and where is the bpt valve and why i sould remove the hose between this and the egr


----------



## Le_Max (Jan 22, 2003)

when disconnected, your egr valve will never open (even when it should for emission issues).
like I said, the BPT valve controls the EGR, it cant control it if they are not connected together.

the BPT valve is under the throtle Body.

hose to air box => ___ <= hose to something
=====
=
hose to EGR => |

I know, this is as clear has mud.


----------



## Le_Max (Jan 22, 2003)

oops, did not like the "space"

.hose to air box => ___ <= hose to something
.............................=====
.................................=
.......hose to EGR => |


----------



## The Connected (Jul 28, 2003)

ok if i understand i have to remove the hose going from the bpt to the egr?


----------



## Le_Max (Jan 22, 2003)

yep


----------



## The Connected (Jul 28, 2003)

but i don't want to desactivate the egr because its bad for the environment so does i can plug the vacuum hose somewhere on the intake pipe or any other idea?


----------



## Le_Max (Jan 22, 2003)

sure,

plug the hose anywhere in the intake pipe, you will have to costum build a connector.


----------



## The Connected (Jul 28, 2003)

ok and have you an idea how can i customize it to fit the hose?


----------



## Le_Max (Jan 22, 2003)

sorry, cant help you there


----------

